# HELP - How do you change directory (cd) to the CD-ROM drive using Terminal?



## Torz (Jul 6, 2002)

I hope you guys get what I mean. All I want to do is access my CD-ROM through Terminal but I'm not quite sure what to type in.

>> cd *something*

I need to know what that *something* is.... 

Ciao
Torz


----------



## Dazzla (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's "cd volumes\[name of cd]\"


----------



## Torz (Jul 6, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the reply.
Yeah, I worked out that the command line is simply just-

"/volumes/name of cd"

BUT

I got this messege saying "Permission Denied". Any idea how to fix this?

Cheerz


----------



## Brewster (Jul 6, 2002)

try typing "sudo cd /Volumes/[name of cd]" and enter in your admin pw. Maybe change the permissions on /Volumes so you are the owner?


----------



## Gwailo (Jul 6, 2002)

cd /volumes/{CD Name}


```
Welcome to Darwin!
[localhost:~] % cd /volumes
[localhost:/volumes] % l
total 0
drwxrwxrwx  13 localhost  unknown  398 Apr 10  1993 CD InstallMeFirst
[localhost:/volumes] % cd "CD InstallMeFirst"
[localhost:/volumes/CD InstallMeFirst] % l
total 846
-rwxrwxrwx   1 francech  unknown       0 Nov 17  1992 Apple HD SC Setup
drwxrwxrwx   6 francech  unknown     264 Apr  2  1993 Applications
-rwxrwxrwx   1 francech  unknown   36864 Apr 10  1993 Desktop DB
-rwxrwxrwx   1 francech  unknown  227968 Apr 10  1993 Desktop DF
drwxrwxrwx   3 francech  unknown     264 Apr 10  1993 Desktop Folder
-rwxrwxrwx   1 francech  unknown       0 Aug 17  1992 Disk First Aid
drwxrwxrwx  10 francech  unknown     296 Apr 10  1993 Disk Images
drwxrwxrwx  12 francech  unknown     364 Apr 10  1993 Install System Software
drwxrwxrwx  14 francech  unknown     432 Apr  2  1993 System Folder
drwxrwxrwx   2 francech  unknown     264 Apr 10  1993 Trash
drwxrwxrwx   4 francech  unknown     264 Apr  2  1993 Utilities
```
Seems to work fine for me, no permissions problems


----------



## Gwailo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Torz _
> *I got this messege saying "Permission Denied". Any idea how to fix this?*



Umm you know you have to put double quotation marks around the words of a volume name that is more than one word, eh.


----------



## Torz (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys, the problem was quite simple... I used {name of cd} instead of [name of cd] and it all worked out fine  

Ciao
Torz


----------

